# Reclaiming VAT from Hotels - Room Hire Only



## CD2005 (5 Jul 2007)

Hi,

I know you cant reclaim VAT from hotels for accommodation etc but can you claim it for room hire for a conference? The room hire is detailed in the invoice.

Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Jul 2007)

From Revenue VAT rates under "Accommodation" on 
[broken link removed]

"VAT not deductible except an airline accommodating passenger in hotel because of flight conditions.Also hire of conference rooms for business purposes is deductible.."

Looks like conference hire is claimable.


----------



## Nige (5 Jul 2007)

However, what constitutes a conference is quite strictly defined.


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Jul 2007)

Nige said:


> However, what constitutes a conference is quite strictly defined.



....indeed, so much so that the 2007 legislation on this topic is an absolute joke and something that does no credit to Minister Brian Cowen, whom I would have thought would have been far too clever for the sort of "yes minister" antics that motivated the very limited nature of the relief. Basically the legislation states that you can claim back VAT on conference accommodation only where the accommodation is bought as part of a conference package and only where the conference is attended by 50 people or more. 

So the guy who buys a full conference package and ends up in the Radisson gets VAT relief where the thrifty sort who opts for the simpler charms of the Travelodge at quarter the price gets none. 

And the SME who organise a small-scale conference for staff and business contacts get no relief unless they turn it into a big, boozy spread with at least 50 hangers-on in attendance.

And 99% of business accommodation costs will remain ineligible for VAT relief - it takes a peculiar brand of mindset to consider that having to stay on a wet Monday night in an anonymous suburban hotel is a pleasure rather than a business necessity...


----------

